# Solar pool heating



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i have bought a 10ft round splash pool but it's too cold to use it   i have been looking at pool heaters and i don't know which is the best way to go.

i'm buying a solar cover for it anyway but i doubt that will be enough to make it nice and warm so i'm thinking of buying a solar panel pool heater i was wondering if anyone has got one and if it's any good as they are £130 to buy and i don't want to waste my money on one if they are rubbish

thanks, pam xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I was going to ask the same question, can anyone recommend one?


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

we are going to have a go at making a solar heater ourselves  so i'll let you know if it works   

pam xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

good luck hun


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

In our previous house (we moved last November) we had a 10 foot round splash pool that dh decked round so you could dangle just legs in if you wanted to!!    We had a solar cover but that just kept the top inch or so warm so we also had a heater and pump combination together.  It was fantastic and heated the pool up to over 90 degrees!!!!!  can't think what type it was though but it wasn't a solar panel pool heater, we got it from a local garden centre for about £130 ish.

Have fun!

Love Sue
xxx


----------

